

RaspberryPi controlling solar-heated swimming pool - errkk
http://wottonpool.co.uk/news/2014/3/science-bit/

======
eldavido
I'm working on something similar to this, as a product.

If anyone's interested in working together, email is in my sig.

~~~
instaheat
Sent you an email. Check your inbox.

------
thecodemonkey
What is the pros/cons of using a Raspberry PI (full-blown computer with OS)
versus a Microcontroller (minimal, no OS) such as the Arduino platform for a
project like this?

~~~
errkk
I made it on a RaspberryPi because I know Python better than Arduino language
(particularly at the time when I started this). However, the hardware benefits
of the Arduino are very apparent when connecting switches and things up to the
pins. Ardiuno has things like built in pull-up (or down) resistors for digital
inputs (eg the flow meter).

An Arduino would be more than capable of running this logic, and an Ethernet
one would even be able to log to the website the same as this setup does.
However it's been really helpful being able to SSH onto the Pi, and tweak the
code around in the environment where it has access to all the inputs.
Especially considering that I live over 100 miles away from the installation!

Speaking of which, I might just hop on and run the pump for a bit, why? Just
because :)

